# New style of Crate for your home :)



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

I was at the home show this weekend and saw this wounderful idea for the home and our puppies. It's a new type of crate that will intergate with your home decor.
they come with normal laminate bottom for easy cleaning or steel as well requested by some breeders . They come in all different types of wood pine maple oak I believe.
They have end tables in different sizes and Foot stools ...

Here is the link. 

k9kastles.ca


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Wow...those are pretty!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Those are nice, but are the slat things wood?








Brink would have chewed right through that as a puppy...


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

Those are nice.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

the side thing is ladas... I'm not sure how to spell that , but the one you use on the patio.
yeah i think this for for after the puppy stage. I'm sure they can make the side with somthing else if you ask them. i really like the look of it being furniture.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The sides are lattice. 

Those are just gorgeous, Chelsey's Mom! 

I bet our very own Joe could make them! What do y'all think?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

They are very nice indeed but I would think Scooby would scream the house down if I put him in one, he isn't real keen on being shut in anything, even his stroller. I am thinking I may have to get a strap for his stroller to keep him in and just have the front mesh open for him. I think it is rather hot in there for him on a warm day.
I am sure Joe will take a good look at those crates and the idea bulb will light up


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Marj, I was thinking the very same thing!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Hey now!!! Don't give Joe anymore ideas









How's my gate coming along, Joe? - LOL


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I've seen something similar to that but a regular metal crate was inside. The wooden part was kind of built around it.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Oct 5 2005, 01:50 PM
> *The sides are lattice.
> 
> Those are just gorgeous, Chelsey's Mom!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I was thinking the same thing as I posted that. I do like them but I wish they were more comtempary looking to match our home hint , hint


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

What a neat idea. And they could be painted or stained to match any decor. Looks like Joe might have a new sideline. He is going to be in the doggie furniture business soon.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Oct 5 2005, 12:50 PM
> *I bet our very own Joe could make them! What do y'all think?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=106574*


[/QUOTE]
You took the words right out of my mouth!










I have seen others that are made of metal and they are very contemporary style wise. 

That really is a great idea to make the crates a little more decorative. I hated Wally's cage when it sat in our foyer. It was so UGLY! I'm just glad that I am now able to trust him to roam free in the house!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh, I really like that idea......I have Pico's crate in my office/guest/dressing/boudoir room and have tried to think of many ways to disguise it during the day when he isn't using it. I've seen the ones made of rattan and I like those, too but the furniture look is really nice. Must have good air circulation for hot Texas summers, though. We turn our air off at night and use ceiling fans.

I know Joe can create this, I just KNOW he can!


----------



## MamatoKids (Nov 1, 2005)

Just what I need & was looking for!!! ! Where's my Credit card


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

Those are very pretty, but I would want Max to see threw the openings a little bit better. I got a pretty cool cheetah cover for his cage, it makes it look a bit softer in the room, instead of looking so much like a cage.

I confine him mostly in the kitchen when I am not here, anyway. I feel bad leaving him in the crate. I use that for special feedings and time outs.


MAX: "You expect ME to get in this THING??"


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

ooooh i like those! i liked the green-ish one. i'd love to have that one and put a patina finish on it so it matches my dresser (which i had to BUY from my own MOTHER at her garage sale b/c she hated it so much she didnt want anyone she knew to have it! LOL). buttercup goes in her crate on her own accord sometimes. now if she is PLACED in there, you'd think we were trying to kill her, the way she carries on. i'd like a crate/end table like this with no door, just for moody buttercups who want to be antisocial for a bit.

ann marie and the "stop talking to me. i'm having 'a day'...." buttercup


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

i'm sure they can make it without a door. When I was at the home show they seem pretty reasonable with custom alterations to the crates. Chester also goes in his crate by his self...he will even open the door with his paw, cheslsey is yet to do that she enjoys being out and seeing what is going on .. or she will go in a bug poor chester in his crate some times.


----------

